# Can't remove PHP5



## bluedalmatian (Aug 6, 2013)

Im trying to set up Apache 2.2 to use the PHP 5 module.

I first of all installed the PHP5 package with `pkg_add -r php5` but then discovered that this doesn't include an Apache module and it appears there isn't a binary package of the Apache module for some reason, I have to build it myself. I can't quite understand the logic of that, given that the core PHP language is provided as a package and Apache is also available as a package, along with umpteen Apache modules for other things, but anyway....

When I try to make the port I get an error saying that the PHP5 package is already installed, but when I run `pkg_delete php5` it claims its not installed.

Running `pkg_version` shows it listed as installed so how do I delete it? 

I'm still new to FreeBSD having come from Linux, but my understanding is presumably if an update to PHP5 or the Apache package is released I will have to rebuild the module? What is the reasoning for this? In Debian apt will keep everything nicely up to date and I was hoping to be able to do the same thing here by using the binary packages


----------



## SirDice (Aug 6, 2013)

bluedalmatian said:
			
		

> I first of all installed the PHP5 package with `pkg_add -r php5` but then discovered that this doesn't include an Apache module and it appears there isn't a binary package of the Apache module for some reason, I have to build it myself. I can't quite understand the logic of that, given that the core PHP language is provided as a package and Apache is also available as a package, along with umpteen Apache modules for other things, but anyway....


The reason is actually fairly simple. We support various Apache versions and PHP needs to be built for a specific version. 



> When I try to make the port I get an error saying that the PHP5 package is already installed, but when I run `pkg_delete php5` it claims its not installed.


The command requires the complete name plus its version.



> Running `pkg_version` shows it listed as installed so how do I delete it?


Copy and paste the whole thing, name and version, to the pkg_delete(1) command i.e. `pkg_delete php5-5.4.17` or use the -x option: `pkg_delete -x php5`.


----------

